# Valley Railroad Company J-1 Mikado



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

The Valley Railroad is a heritage railroad based in Connecticut originally founded in 1868. I take my son and daughter there a lot.


On October 10 and 11, 2008, members of the Valley Railroad went to a liquidation auction in Kane Pa. for the Knox and Kane Railroad. They walked away purchasing steam Locomotive #58, the SY 2-8-2 type locomotive from China. The Valley Railroad completely rebuilt the locomotive to resemble a New Haven Railroad J-1 Mikado, and renumbered it VRR #3025.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, I like the old Passenger cars too.:thumbsup:

Now it is a Chinese/American engine.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I love this engine they have because it is very similar to the Lionel Penn Flyer I have at home. All I need to do is replace the tender and get some green pullmans and I'll have my own little Valley RR line in the basement.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You need some heavy weights like this.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice reshaping of the tender and other stuff.
It looks like an appopriate loco now.
"Opinion".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rogruth said:


> Nice reshaping of the tender and other stuff.
> It looks like an appopriate loco now.
> "Opinion".



Thanks, I screwed up on the lettering some and still need to number the loco.

The rebuild is here, the train was a save from the dump.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7467


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

big ed said:


> Now it is a Chinese/American engine.


Yup, except an hour after you ride it you want to ride it again.
Been there several times. 

The Ct Air Museum in Winsor Locks is a great place too.:thumbsup:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

JackC said:


> Yup, except an hour after you ride it you want to ride it again.
> Been there several times.
> 
> The Ct Air Museum in Winsor Locks is a great place too.:thumbsup:


Have you visited the Danbury Railway Museum? I want to go and see the NH trains. Especially the NH RDC car. I'm in love with the RDCs for some reason. I'm looking for an RMT NH BUDDY to be exact.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

No, I didn't even know of it until you mentioned it and I googled it. I'm 65 and the last time I was there, in Bethel right down the road, I was maybe 10.

This article mentions my great uncles, John and Harry Nelson. Those who are long in the tooth will remember Harry. He was Uncle Sam on stilts, he brought the house down when he first came out as Uncle Sam, at Madison Sq Garden when Ringling played there right after the end of WWII. When I was a kid and the circus came to Providence I always got the 25, not 5¢ tour. They were first part of the Nelson Troupe, my grandmother was a trapeze artist,,until she fell. 
Aw, it's a long story and I can get long winded but I don't remember John but have very fond memories of Uncle Harry.
A trip there might be doable.

http://www.newstimes.com/local/article/Bethel-to-celebrate-Barnum-his-way-668890.php


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

JackC,
Holy cow! That sounds amazing. I don't think anyone would mind hearing more. As a matter of fact I think A LOT of people on this board would love to hear those stories. I know I would, especially about your great Uncle Harry. I'm serious. Please post more.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

*Update with more pictures of Valley RR in Essex, CT*

More photos of the Valley Railroad Co in Essex, CT. Of note is the snow plow car from the Hoosac Tunnel and Wilmington RR. Interesting RR to read about.


----------

